# Rebuild The Wall - Luther Wright and The Wrongs



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

I just p/u up this disc for my dad to give for fathers day.
It is a remake of The Wall done by the Bluegrass band Luther Wright and the Wrongs.

Yup, you heard that right...a blue grass cover of the wall.

Lets clarify two important parts:
I do not listen to country/bluegrass
I am a diehard Floyd fan

With that being said I must admit I throurghly enjoyed this disc! They didn't just re-record The Wall with banjos and rubber-bands...they completely reworked the music to fit the bluegrass/country genre...and they did it amazingly well. 

I highly recomend this disc to any floyd or bluegrass fan. Seeing as my dad is both I think he will love it...

A side note, another Floyd cover I enjoy is Les Claypool's Frog Bridage, Live Set 2 (Animals in its entirety).


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ebuilding the Wall - Luther Wright and The Wrongs*

I once knew this guy who was a big Pink Floyd fan and a Hillbilly. If I could remember who... :whistling:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Rebuilding the Wall - Luther Wright and The Wrongs*

He's on the dark side of the moon. :bigsmile:

Sounds like an interesting album. I like some types of bluegrass... Soggy Bottom Boys, GrooveGrass Boyz, Rollin' In The Hay, etc.


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Rebuilding the Wall - Luther Wright and The Wrongs*

I thought you might be a floyd fan sonnie!
If you want I can send you an mp3 of one of the tracks...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually I've listened to several of the clips at CDNow/Amazon... I'm kinda on the fence, but I wanna let my wife hear some of the samplings and see what she thinks. We may order it... it's only about 8-9 bucks.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Sounds more like a novelty CD. Somewhat disturbing. Might just get a used to copy to try it out.


----------

